#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-30
<manuto> sorry... anyone could tell me why I cannot install ubuntu on my laptop?
<Nailor> If you don't give any specific information: no :)
<manuto> acer travelmate 2300.. thanks
<Nailor> Have you checked the wiki and other sites is it even doable (has someone managed to do it?)
<manuto> only on 2303 ore something like it
<Nailor> Hmm. They are propably the same series
<Nailor> With slight differences depending on where you bought it form
<Nailor> *from
<Nailor> or some slight differences in hardware (amount of memory etc)
<manuto> do you want to know more information about the cpu?
<Nailor> Well, propably all of the cpu's work. Can you tell where the install fails?
<Nailor> Are you using the desktop installer or the alternate cd?
<manuto> wnen the live cd starts, it always crash and stop the process...blocked
<Nailor> Oh.
<Nailor> Well, I really can't help you that much. You could try the alternate installer cd
<manuto> I did it but it is not correctly working
<manuto> I tried with ubunt, xubuntu both 6.06 and 6.10. both live and alternate
<manuto> on this machine only works suse and dsl
<manuto> but I don't't like them
<manuto> can I find ubuntu 5.10 anywhere?
<manuto> thanks ! bye
<drew1313> hello all
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-31
<loos> Hi guys, anyone have any idea why my live CD is giving me a horizontally skewed X display?
<loos> I'm using 6.10 on a Macbook Pro
<mjg59> Skewed in what way?
<mjg59> We don't have any native graphics driver support for the MBP because ATI hate freedom
<loos> I ran it over and over and now it worked :(
<loos> skewed in the sense that instead of getting a white arrow as a pointer I get a white and black slash across the screen, when I move the pointer up it goes to the right then wraps around
<loos> going up at an angle
<mjg59> Hm. Sounds like a bug in the vesa driver.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-01
<iwkse> hi all, anybody with a phoenix bios?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-04
<mdke> can't increase the brightness of my screen any more, and it's set to low even when AC is plugged in. Anyone else got this? Know of a bug open on it already? Is it a bug in gpm or linux, or else? (Thinkpad T43)
<mjg59> Seems to be gpm
<mjg59> There's an open bug
<mdke> mjg59: got the number? I'll subscribe
<mdke> also, any workaround? I'd like to be able to see better
<mdke>  mjg59: looks like bug 81407, where you say it's not gpm
* mdke subscribes
<defendguin> time for me to start testing again for feisty :-)
<pochu> :)
<Nailor> I just installed feisty on my Asus
<defendguin> i need to reopen a bug that got closed while i wasn't paying close enough attention
<Nailor> Seems nice and I really like most of the features that came along
<defendguin> there isn't that much new
<Nailor> however, vbetool keeps on crashing.
<Nailor> Well, not that much yeah.
<defendguin> not that is noticeable to me
<defendguin> i just need the newer packages
<defendguin> gaim pan and such
<Nailor> But small things, like nice integration of beagle and liferea 1.2, which switches it's online/offline state accrording to network manager
<Nailor> Nice integration of beagle to the gnome, in a way
<defendguin> how do i re-open a bug?
<defendguin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/44615
<Nailor> Just switch it from rejected/whatever to something else (confirmed/unconfirmed)
<defendguin> i don't see the switch
<defendguin> ahh got it
<Nailor> I'd like to see Thunderbird 2 soon in Feisty
<Nailor> Hopefully it goes RC soon
<defendguin> how is compiz coming along?
<defendguin> it just pissed me off in edgy
<Nailor> Well, Beryl ruled over compiz, I guess
<Nailor> Beryl worked fine in Edgy, however I don't seem to get enough added value from it, so I'm not using
<defendguin> i'm still waiting for it to all shake out and see which one will be the official desktop effects
<pochu> which one do you preffer?
<Nailor> I prefer Beryl
<pochu> any special reason? :)
<Nailor> Well, it's been a long time since last compiz testing, but the Beryl seems more intact and has more usefull features than compiz
<defendguin> i'd rather have something with tighter integration with gnome
<Nailor> However, I'm not using beryl atm
<pochu> I haven't tried beryl yet
<pochu> just compiz
<defendguin> is the weather applet still stupid or does it know when it is and isn't connected to the net?
<defendguin> that always bugged me it would wait a half an hour to update itself if you weren't connected to the wireless before you logged in
<pochu> defendguin: still happens :(
<defendguin> uggg
<defendguin> i'll just file a bug report
<pochu> defendguin: tell me the link to confirm it ;)
<defendguin> ok
<defendguin> i'm submitting a new one right now for connectivity to wireless networks
<defendguin> it pisses me off that i am forced to secure the wireless network key
<defendguin> i would prefer not being forced to enter a key to join a network
<defendguin> i input the wep or wpa key once and that should be it
<pochu> defendguin: I totally agree
<pochu> that's because n-m uses the gnome-keyring
<defendguin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/83307
<pochu> so we have two options: a) n-m no longer uses g-k or b) g-k has the option to not enter a password
<defendguin> right
<defendguin> i'm guessing option b
<defendguin> there should just be an option to not secure certain optional things
<pochu> I've commented your report :)
<defendguin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/50115   the weather bug
<defendguin> this bug has been known for a long time :-(
<defendguin> good deal maybe I will get some movement on this now
<defendguin> important now since n-m is installed by default
<pochu> I've commented the gnome bug
<defendguin> which one?
<pochu> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154535
<defendguin> ahh yes the weather one
<defendguin> does f-spot crash for everyone else in feisty?
<Nailor> How? At startup?
<pochu> I've never used f-spot
<Nailor> At least my f-spot starts ok
<defendguin> mine crashes on start up
<defendguin> Nailor: you are using feisty?
<Nailor> Yup. I just upgraded
<defendguin> i installed herd 3 on a fresh install and it just crashes
<pochu> defendguin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bugs?field.searchtext=crash&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Nailor> You propably have updated?
<pochu> also crash for me :)
<pochu> I have a clean install
<pochu> and crash for me, just after open it
<defendguin> i'm installing the package suggested in the bug report
<defendguin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/81578
<defendguin> fixed it
<pochu> libgl1-mesa-dev
<pochu> lol
<Nailor> Really weird problem, if a dev package fixes it
<pochu> Nailor: sure. Maybe is a missed build-depend
<ajmitch> no, it's a problem with the GL binding & the method used to load it
* ajmitch expects a new upstream release of f-spot in a few hours or so anyway
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: shiny
* ajmitch shrugs
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: got a authtool release for me :)
<ajmitch> lewing has been doing plenty of shiny
<ajmitch> with GL & cairo
<defendguin> tracker doesnt rely on beagle to index anything does it?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-28
<nowald> hi, can anyone help with a shoutdown trouble with 7.10 ?
<zombie_monkey> do I have /quit
<zombie_monkey> em
<Robert1> how can i control my cpu fans?laptop amilo pa1538 amd64x2
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-29
<mohbana> hi
<gary4gar> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768, which is my notebook, it is fully supported, but i having some problems with it :(, can anyone offer a hand??, my wireless hotkey does not work(FN+F5). my i tested it with "xev" & i get i get this event http://www.pastebin.ca/877577
<gary4gar> my model number is 0768HCQ
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-30
<Petengy> hi to all
<Petengy> some here was able to install ubuntu 64bit on a dell xps m1730???
<Petengy> there's someone here?
<simira> not often :)
<simira> did you check launchpad, or the laptoptesting-wikipage?
<Petengy> simira:  laptoptesting-wikipage ? could it help me ? I didn't konw
<Petengy> simira:  TnX I'll check now :)
<simira> wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Petengy> simira:  TnX :)
<simira> np
<Petengy> simira:  nothing to do..... no solution for my not working live cd .....
<simira> did you try 32-bit?
<Petengy> not yet... should I ?
<simira> definitely, it's better supported anyway
<Petengy> simira:  I'll try then ;) ... now I have to go (to try) so have a nice day and TnX again
<Petengy> bye
<simira> have a nice day :)
<simira> bye
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-31
<ubuntunut> Hey guys. Is there a list of what processes CAN be disabled under a default Ubuntu install? I'm running from a laptop and hoping to cut down on power consumption
<la_loOse> ok maybe it's not the right place, but i'm happy to say that my new panasonic r7 runs under ubuntu and the install process using netboot was ok too
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-02
<Ashtefere> is there anything i need to do to get lan working on my eee-pc?
<_Andrew> Plug in the lan cable?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-03
<dejv_ntb> is here somebody who develops/maintains suspend-related stuff?
<crimsun> matt's traveling for the next bit, so I don't know offhand if he's around.
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-26
<devin_> can someone here help me?
<DevinM> can someone help me with my wifi card?
<dtchen> in 8.10? i think you want #ubuntu
<DevinM> okay, thanks
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-27
<F4tal> Hello guys
<F4tal> somebody listening
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-28
<devin> can someone help me with a rogers mobile internet stick?
<devin> can someone help me with a broadcom wireless card?
<devin> is there anyone here?
<un_dave> hi all
<un_dave> i have a question about ubuntu on a laptop
<un_dave> with my windows xp (work) laptop, i can make it sleep for 30 minutes, and then if it's still idle, it'll wake up and then hybernate itself
<un_dave> *hibernate
<un_dave> this is really useful, as it means that it'll never waste too much battery when i put it to sleep.
<un_dave> i can't work out how to enable a similar feature on my ubuntu laptop. it's really frustrating me.
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-29
<Artremis> does anyone know why evolution mail craps itself whenever i try 2 accsee the calendar function?
<b52wrangler> good evening, anyone here who can offer help with a problem encountered during an ibex install on a toshiba satellite
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-30
<beeradb_> anyone have recommendations as to what the better laptops to buy would currently be if I'm planning on running ubuntu?
<beeradb_> the vaio i'm currently running doesn't do so hot :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-02-01
<macman_> meh
<macman_> anyone alive ?
<abx> Does anyone know of any issues on running Ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba Satellite A-Series laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-02-04
<Matson> does Ubuntu collect statistics about hardware installs?  similar to Smolt or Hardware4Linux collector?
<Matson> it would be great if at the end of the install there was a "anonymously send your hardware configuration statistics" allowing the user to say what works and what doesn't
<Matson> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4474/
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-02-02
<mia158> I am using a Dell Latitude D630 and cannot get bluetooth to initialize. I get this error -- dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.bluez.Error.NoSuchAdapter: No such adapter
<mia158> I've been resesearching and troubleshooting but am not having any success. What can I do next?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-02-06
<zeta-_> I've been trying to get a write-combining mtrr for X to play with. Found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/314928 but my problem is different. All 8 mtrr's are used by kernel (like /comments/9) -- none left for X :-( Anyone know which driver/bios/? decides it needs all the mtrr's?
#ubuntu-laptop 2018-02-04
<gopal> anyone online?
<gopal> how to fix it ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<gopal> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
#ubuntu-laptop 2020-02-02
<mcseccne1> 2
